# Solved: Folder on Server deleted from student computer



## NCAStarke (Mar 30, 2012)

While using a student login, I logged into the server and unintentionally deleted my folder (in my haste, thought I was deleting a shortcut) Of course, this has all the work I have done this year . . . blah blah blah . . . and I need it all back.

I have tried Restoration, but can not (in my panic state) figure out how to get it recovered. 

Windows Server 2003


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you checked the recycle bin on the server?

If push comes to shove, can you back it up from your tape backup?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am not sure what you mean by logged onto the server. Were you physically logged into the server or did you just log into the server with a different account. Anything deleted from a server share from a workstations does not go to the recycle bun on the server or the client workstation. Unless you have a current backup you may be out of luck unless you can use something like Recuva.


----------



## NCAStarke (Mar 30, 2012)

I signed into the computer using the student user. To access the network, you must enter the netword user ID and password.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm confused; are you logging into the server itself, or a computer that communicates with the server?


----------



## NCAStarke (Mar 30, 2012)

Im sorry for the confusion. I logged into a computer that accesses files saved to the network. Does that help?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Unless you have a backup the files are gone. It may be possible to recover them with software similar to Recuva directly from the server.


----------



## NCAStarke (Mar 30, 2012)

Thats what I am trying right now. Please please please God, let it work!


----------



## NCAStarke (Mar 30, 2012)

ok, I found some of the files. Recovered them but they will not open.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Files with a tilde in front are temporary document files not the actual document. Every time you open a word document it will crate one of those.


----------



## NCAStarke (Mar 30, 2012)

Well crap. I didnt find any actual files then. This stinks. There has got to be a way to bring them back. Especially since nothing is really deleted, just overwritten upon the need for space . . . right??


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

best bet at this time may be to ask if the IT dept has tape backups........


----------

